# ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.



## fauzi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.*






من دخل قصر الأمير فهو آمن




 2010-12-08

ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.


ميدل ايست أونلاين
واشنطن ـ افادت مذكرة دبلوماسية اميركية كشفها موقع ويكيليكس ان المجتمع السعودي اسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الامراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.

وقالت برقية صادرة عن القنصلية الاميركية في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2009 انه "وراء الواجهة الوهابية المحافظة في الشارع السعودي، يعيش شباب نخبة جدة حياة ليلية مليئة بالصخب والحياة".

واضافت البرقية ان "مجموعة واسعة من المغريات والموبقات متوفرة من بينها الكحول والمخدرات والجنس، لكنها تجري حصراً وراء ابواب مغلقة".

وتابعت البرقية ان "هذه الحرية للانغماس في المتع ممكنة فقط لان الشرطة الدينية تبقى بعيدة عن الحفلات التي تجري بوجود او برعاية احد افراد العائلة المالكة او احد افراد حاشيته الملكية".

ووصفت البرقية الصادرة من القنصلية الاميركية في مدينة جدة على البحر الاحمر احدى حفلات عيد القديسين "الهالوين" حضرها 150 شخصاً معظمهم في العشرينات او الثلاثينات من العمر من بينهم عدد من موظفي القنصلية.

وافادت البرقية ان "المشهد كان يشبه نادياً ليلياً في اي مكان خارج المملكة اذ توفرت كميات كبيرة من الكحول وكان الشباب يرقصون على موسيقى مشغلي الاسطوانات 'الدي جاي'، وكان الجميع يرتدون الازياء التنكرية".

وطبقاً للقنصلية فان حفلات جدة ـ التي تشارك فيها عادة مومسات ـ هي ظاهرة برزت مؤخراً.

وقال احد السعوديين للقنصلية ان السعوديين الاثرياء يحاولون اقامة حفلات في منازل الامراء او بحضور الامراء حتى لا تتمكن الشرطة الدينية من الاقتراب منهم.

واوضحت البرقية كذلك ان ارتفاع اسعار الكحول المهربة ـ حيث يبلغ سعر زجاجة الفودكا سميرنوف على سبيل المثال 1500 ريال سعودي او 400 دولار ـ يجبر الشخص الذي يقيم الحفلة على اعادة ملء الزجاجات بالكحول القوية المصنعة محلياً سراً والتي يطلق عليها في السعودية اسم "صديقي".

وقالت البرقية ان انتاج وبيع الكحول داخل المملكة يمكن ان يؤدي الى عقوبة مشددة بالسجن.

كما ان القوانين السعودية الاسلامية المتشددة تنص على معاقبة مهربي المخدرات بالاعدام
http://www.middle-east-online.com/?id=101372


----------



## Mzajnjy (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.*

ياريتنى كنت امير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.*

*بلاك لابل كمان
ربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## azazi (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.*

*أين الجديد ؟
كل الشعب السعودي يعرف مايحدث في قصور الأمراء والوزراء وكبار رجال الأعمال.
الشريعة لا تُطبق الاّ على العوام !*


----------



## The Antiochian (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ويكيليكس: المجتمع السعودي إسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الأمراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس.*



> ياريتنى كنت امير


*كل هالشي حلوين هالشغلات يعني ؟؟؟ *


----------



## مورا مارون (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"*

 
 
                      ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"              







   افادت مذكرة دبلوماسية اميركية كشفها موقع ويكيليكس ان المجتمع  السعودي اسلامي محافظ لكن قصور الامراء في جدة تخفي حياة ليل تعج بالكحول  والمخدرات والجنس.
 وقالت برقية صادرة عن القنصلية الاميركية في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2009  انه "وراء الواجهة الوهابية المحافظة في الشارع السعودي، يعيش شباب نخبة  جدة حياة ليلية مليئة بالصخب والحياة".
 واضافت البرقية ان "مجموعة واسعة من المغريات والموبقات متوفرة من بينها  الكحول والمخدرات والجنس، لكنها تجري حصرا وراء ابواب مغلقة".
  وتابعت البرقية ان "هذه الحرية للانغماس في المتع ممكنة فقط لان الشرطة  الدينية تبقى بعيدة عن الحفلات التي تجري بوجود او برعاية احد افراد  العائلة المالكة او احد افراد حاشيته الملكية".
 ووصفت البرقية الصادرة من القنصلية الامريكية في مدينة جدة على البحر  الاحمر احدى حفلات عيد القديسين (الهالوين) حضرها 150 شخصا معظمهم في  العشرينات او الثلاثينات من العمر من بينهم عدد من موظفي القنصلية.
 وافادت البرقية ان "المشهد كان يشبه ناديا ليليا في اي مكان خارج  المملكة اذ توفرت كميات كبيرة من الكحول وكان الشباب يرقصون على موسيقى  مشغلي الاسطوانات (الدي جاي)، وكان الجميع يرتدون الازياء التنكرية".
 وطبقا للقنصلية فان حفلات جدة -- التي تشارك فيها عادة مومسات -- هي ظاهرة برزت مؤخرا.
 وقال احد السعوديين للقنصلية ان السعوديين الاثرياء يحاولون اقامة حفلات  في منازل الامراء او بحضور الامراء حتى لا تتمكن الشرطة الدينية من  الاقتراب منهم.
 واوضحت البرقية كذلك ان ارتفاع اسعار الكحول المهربة -- حيث يبلغ سعر  زجاجة الفودكا سميرنوف على سبيل المثال 1500 ريال سعودي او 400 دولار --  يجبر الشخص الذي يقيم الحفلة على اعادة ملء الزجاجات بالكحول القوية  المصنعة محليا سرا والتي يطلق عليها في السعودية اسم "صديقي".
 وقالت البرقية ان انتاج وبيع الكحول داخل المملكة يمكن ان يؤدي الى  عقوبة مشددة بالسجن. كما ان القوانين السعودية الاسلامية المتشددة تنص على  معاقبة مهربي المخدرات بالاعدام.


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"*

اكتر مجتمع عربى فية فساد هو المجتمع السعودى

دورت على فيديوهات السعوديين وانت تعرف​


----------



## abdelmessih67 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"*

*لماذا التعجب من هذه الحفلات أذا كانت مجرد محاكاة لما سيحدث في الجنة الاسلامية من أنهار الخمر الغير مسكر و الحور العين و الولدان المخلدون .

ما يفعله هؤلاء الامراء لا يفرق كثيرا عن ما يحلم به أي مسلم في آخرته

عبد المسيح*


----------



## MAJI (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"*

الشرطة الدينية السعودية 
او بالاحرى الاسلام في السعودية هو للفقراء والاجانب فقط
من برا هلاهلا ومن جوا يعلم الله
فكل ماكان مكتوم سيعلن وكل ماكان مخفي سيظهر
كل الدول التي تدعي التحفظ الاسلامي هي في حقيقتها غير متحفظة
بالاخص دول الخليج العربي الفارسي
وسقط  جبروت وسيف الاسلام في مهده وسيستمر في السقوط
شكرا للخبر


----------



## BITAR (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ماذا يجري في قصور الأمراء؟"ويكيليكس": ليالي جدة "تعج بالكحول والمخدرات والجنس"*

*وما خفى كان اعظم*​


----------

